# i90 question....



## murdermittenkid

i was wondering if anyone has any helpful thoughts on hitching i90 through south dakota, wyoming, and montana?ive never hitched i90 and any info helps thanks.


----------



## Doobie_D

Ive never hitched it thru WY or SD but i have in MT and its legal to walk on the highway there. Also out of the 20 or so times ive been thru there ive waited no more than an hour at the most. Be prepared for drunk drivers. I dont know what it is about MT but alot of people ive been picked up by seemed to always have open containers and a good buzz on.


----------



## 1544c

i've hitched it before
exit 399 in sioux falls is a good place to catch a ride west across SD. i wouldn't accept any rides that aren't going at least to Rapid City SD. Most people, i they're not traveling in town, are going at least that far.


----------



## wokofshame

There are a few towns on the way that have Travellers Aid, either from the churches or the police stn. They'll put you up in a hotel along the way, etc. Try Gillette and Sheridan. Also all the Holiday Inns along the way you can walk in and hook up[ with the free continental breakfast before 9am. Internet, some have a pool and hot tub. Good shit. Brandon SD there is one.
Bozeman MT has a free chicken bbq, I forget when though, for the homeless in the summer.


----------



## stove

The montana drunk driving relates to the fact that they didn't used to have any open container law (went into effect in '08 i think?).

The bozeman rest stop has wifi, and the dude who runs it comes and cleans two or more times a day. Be chill, chat with him, and he won't bug ya. Nor should the cops.


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit

Be prepared to wait a while.


----------



## Sc0ut

watch out in rapid city, the cops are assholes and theres a homeless task force that wont let you panhandle or fly and barley let you just stand/sit around unless youre at a bench


----------



## Earth

I believe graven just drove that whole route from Michigan towards Seattle Wa, but I lost contact with her in Billing's Montana, which was where she posted something here somewhere looking for riders going to Seattle.... 
That was two weeks ago, and I never heard from her again (probably because she does not like me) but maybe try and track graven down here and see what kind of insight she may have for you since she's a highway traveler for life..........


----------



## murdermittenkid

i been stuck in the billings area for a few days now.


----------



## 0ddity

I'm hitching it right now. The only problems I have getting a ride is when I get dropped off in a small town. Takes WAY longer to get a ride. Hope you're not stuck anymore man. Good luck to you!


----------



## thisisme

0ddity said:


> I'm hitching it right now. The only problems I have getting a ride is when I get dropped off in a small town. Takes WAY longer to get a ride. Hope you're not stuck anymore man. Good luck to you!


 Get dropped off at the nearest truck stop instead. much easier than in the middle of a small town which will mostly be locals not going very far.


----------



## 0ddity

Gah. I tried to get a ride at a truck stop a few days ago on my way to LaCrosse. Had some crap luck with that. Not one single trucker wanted to give me a ride. Mostly due to them either losing their job if they were caught giving me a ride or just simply weren't going my direction.
-
Maybe I'll try it again though.


----------



## nivoldoog

Did you hear about the guy hitching across country writeing a book about how good people were and someone shot him in the arm while driving by in Montana... Funny. Well I am heading East to Chicago out of South Dakota if anyone had any help.


----------



## Johnny P

nivoldoog said:


> Did you hear about the guy hitching across country writeing a book about how good people were and someone shot him in the arm while driving by in Montana... Funny. Well I am heading East to Chicago out of South Dakota if anyone had any help.


 

It was found out that he actually shot himself in the arm...it was in Wyoming actually I think


----------



## Johnny P

I've never gotten a ride asking truckers, best way to get a ride is to go on the onramp and put out your thumb or start walking with a sign on your pack...in my experience, trying to get a ride at a truckstop is just a waste of time....

works for girls though...but not for me


----------



## bardamu

Done a fare bit on 1-90. My best luck with rides rides in that part of the country was hanging out at highway adjacent gas stations with a direction sign and just talking to folks. I got a lot more rides in that neck that way of the woods that way than walking highway. Seems like a lot of people in the northwest and midwest are more willing to give rides after talking to you for a bit (especially if your male)


----------



## nivoldoog

Never even made it to I90.... in texas now.


----------



## devstro

murdermittenkid said:


> i was wondering if anyone has any helpful thoughts on hitching i90 through south dakota, wyoming, and montana?ive never hitched i90 and any info helps thanks.


----------



## devstro

murdermittenkid said:


> i was wondering if anyone has any helpful thoughts on hitching i90 through south dakota, wyoming, and montana?ive never hitched i90 and any info helps thanks.


I would just keep to the rest areas,works well for me.


----------



## turnip

in smaller towns i've had some really good luck hanging out at gas stations or whatever looks to be the most trafficked store or whatever.


----------

